# Turtle or Tort?



## Ryuu2713 (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay! About 6 months ago, I rehomed my redfoots to a man in California, where they now have an outdoor enclosure and get to frolic happily. Since then, I've moved and now have space and desire to setup more shelled buddies. I have a box turtle, but I've been trying to decide what else to get. I'm building my own table, and the stand is complete, but I'm still trying to weigh my options. So I'm trying to decide. Do I wanna get a tort, like russians or redfoots? Or get an aquarium and setup some spotteds?

I'm just looking for opinions and any input is appreciated!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, my OPINION is that if you can't have an outdoor habitat for when the weather is good, don't get either one.

Turtles and tortoises are wild animals. By that, I mean, they haven't undergone years and years of human intervention to make them into domesticated animals. Wild animals belong outside.


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2013)

If you have out door space, I say tortoise. To me, they are easier. However, I have both. A leoaprd and a RES. Res is outside and the leopard will be soon, 24/7


----------

